# Ferrari 458 Italia/Ford Raptor/'68 Camaro Etc: Finally caught one!



## TheoGraphics (Mar 27, 2013)

Finally got a chance to shoot a 458 Italia along with some pretty ridiculous other cars. The shoot didn't go without hiccups, however. You can read more about the 458 and the other cars on my blog: *[url]http://theo-graphics.com/blog/ferrari-458-italia/*[/URL]


1





2




3




4




5




6




7




8




9




10


----------



## aonavy (Apr 3, 2013)

This is my first post FYI! 

Nice shots. My favorite is number 4. Looks like something from a commercial.


----------



## runnah (Apr 3, 2013)

I think the first image on #5 is the strongest all around photo. Best "pose" and setup of the bunch.


----------



## amolitor (Apr 3, 2013)

I kinda like #3, as well.

You do some nice work Theo, I just wish you didn't feel the need to ruin the really nice cars with photoshop. Pro-tip: When you "fix" the reflections, the result looks completely wrong.


----------



## TheoGraphics (Apr 4, 2013)

aonavy said:


> This is my first post FYI!
> 
> Nice shots. My favorite is number 4. Looks like something from a commercial.





runnah said:


> I think the first image on #5 is the strongest all around photo. Best "pose" and setup of the bunch.



thanks very much!



amolitor said:


> I kinda like #3, as well.
> 
> You do some nice work Theo, I just wish you didn't feel the need to ruin the really nice cars with photoshop. Pro-tip: When you "fix" the reflections, the result looks completely wrong.



I appreciate it! Which reflections in which shot do you feel negatively affect the overall image?


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Apr 4, 2013)

amolitor said:


> I kinda like #3, as well.
> 
> You do some nice work Theo,* I just wish you didn't feel the need to ruin the really nice cars with photoshop*. Pro-tip: When you "fix" the reflections, the result looks completely wrong.



Nice pics but I have to agree, it really distracts


----------



## kathyt (Apr 4, 2013)

Very nice work.


----------



## amolitor (Apr 4, 2013)

The windows in the very last image are the ones that jump out at me as "wrong". You've got this lovely sleek gradient on there that looks completely fake. Then my eye wanders to the REST of the car, and the illusion is shattered completely.

You could sell the "cleaned up" look of the rest of the car no problem, it would look "real" if you didn't first break the illusion with the fake looking windows. In my opinion, of course.


----------



## DjShift (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm also an automotive photographer and i'm loving that 458.


----------



## brian_f2.8 (Apr 7, 2013)

I love the last one


----------



## tmj41765 (Apr 7, 2013)

My favorite is the top image on #7. It gives the sense of "quiet exotic beauty just waiting in an ordinary garage".


----------



## TheoGraphics (Apr 9, 2013)

amolitor said:


> The windows in the very last image are the ones that jump out at me as "wrong". You've got this lovely sleek gradient on there that looks completely fake. Then my eye wanders to the REST of the car, and the illusion is shattered completely.
> 
> You could sell the "cleaned up" look of the rest of the car no problem, it would look "real" if you didn't first break the illusion with the fake looking windows. In my opinion, of course.



I do agree with you on the windows. They drove me crazy trying to create them! The image is about 5-6 stacked exposures, and I forgot to get one for the windows. I might have a look through and see if I can find a usable one of the real windows to up the realism of the photo as a whole. I appreciate your CC!



DjShift said:


> I'm also an automotive photographer and i'm loving that 458.





brian_f2.8 said:


> I love the last one



thanks, guys!



tmj41765 said:


> My favorite is the top image on #7. It gives the sense of "quiet exotic beauty just waiting in an ordinary garage".



i love that one too. the lines on the car are just...sigh...


----------



## ktan7 (May 14, 2013)

Amazing car shots!


----------

